# Thursday Nights 1/12th scale on-road



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Turn 4 Hobbies Located in West Boylston, Mass
Brand new CRC Ozite carpet track 30'x40' Track area
Thursday Evenings we're gonna start racing Road Course. 
Classes we'll be looking to run will be:
17.5/1cell lipo 1/12th scale
13.5/1cell lipo 0r 17.5/4cell 1/12th Scale
RTR Box Stock RC18R
Pro RC18R(not box stock)
Recoil 

So come on down anytime Wed next week for Practice or come in early on Thursday racing will start at 7-7:30. 2 heats and the Mains. 
Entry fee will be $12.00 per person, Unlimited class entry.
If you bring along a child under the age of 16 they race for half price-$6.00

We will be doing this every Thursday for now on. So if you cant make it this week, there's always next week. 

Store Hours are Mon-10am-8pm(Oval Racing 7pm)
Tues- CLOSED
Wed-12pm-8pm(on-road pract.)
Thurs-10am-8pm(Just the front door gets locked at 8pm, Track stays open till racing is done)
Fri-10am-8pm(on-road pract)
Sat-10am-6pm(Oval Racing at 4pm)
Sun-12pm-6pm(Oval Pract.)
Any questions give us a call at the store 774-261-8191 or check out our website http://turn4rc.samsbiz.com


----------



## bud3738 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey mike....anyone try running an S/k on the track?....1 cell 17.5 might be fun....


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Yes sir, We ran SK's Last Saturday Night, Along with 1/10th pancars on Monday. The pancars ran 13.5/1cell and SK's have ran 27t/4cell and 21tspec motors and spec 4cells. Come on down either Monday nights or Saturdays. those are the oval racedays.


----------



## bud3738 (Mar 3, 2002)

I might come down this Sat. night with my S/K to fool around....What was the better turnout...s/k or pan....


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

bud3738 said:


> I might come down this Sat. night with my S/K to fool around....What was the better turnout...s/k or pan....


last week was SK, but who's to say this week.


----------



## bud3738 (Mar 3, 2002)

hey mike is there enough for a heat or so..


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

It's really hard to say Rick. I have two guys real excited about pancar racing. and the same two plus a few others enjoy SK. Last week we had enough for a heat of SK's(5cars). Come on down, bring both cars you'll have fun. Racing starts at 4pm


----------



## bud3738 (Mar 3, 2002)

will try it out...will bring both


----------



## bud3738 (Mar 3, 2002)

just found out im working sat night...will try again another time....See you guys soon


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We're working on a new layout for the road course. Looking at fiinding more track deviders to make it happen. We're hoping a longer layout will help 1/12th racing take off. So far, We've had none.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

They'll be no Road course racing tonight. We got Oval guys getting in some laps. Come on down next week to get a first hand look at the layout. Bring your gear.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We're in Danger of loosing this Track. I got till July to make something happen.


----------

